# Possibly the worst game EVAR



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

The worst games ever created

Not necessarily your personal least favorite though 

And just to get it out of the way: ET


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 27, 2010)

The game


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Super Thunder Blade for the SEGA Genesis. It basically goes from, "Weee. I'm flying," to, "HOLY SHIT! COPTERS EVERYWHERE!" within the first ten seconds of the first level.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

The graphics were crappy and you couldn't headshot people.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Super Thunder Blade for the SEGA Genesis. It basically goes from, "Weee. I'm flying," to, "HOLY SHIT! COPTERS EVERYWHERE!" within the first ten seconds of the first level.



I've got a copy of that on my Ultimate Sega Genesis Collection CD for the PS3, and yeah, it's pretty bad.  More like frustratingly difficult than outright worst game ever though, if you ask me.

My votes for worst game ever:

Orphen: Scion of Sorcery
About 95% of all movie licensed games
Rogue Warrior


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
> 
> The graphics were crappy and you couldn't headshot people.


 SSBB.

Because I said so.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> The game


oshi-


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SSBB.
> 
> Because I said so.


You're right, of course. It's just a horribly mutiliated Melee, which was hardly a good fighting game in the first place.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
> 
> The graphics were crappy and you couldn't headshot people.


You gotta think about when the first OoT was made

Also, Princess Tomato in Salad Kingdom...just that name makes me sad

and even though I haven't played it..they're making a Titanic game


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Every sonic game that wasn't on the sega genesis.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Every sonic game that wasn't on the sega genesis.


Sonic Adventure (1) and Sonic CD was great. Everything after the first Sonic Adventure blew ass.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Orphen: Scion of Sorcery


 I remember playing that game when I was really young. I really liked it, too. Now, the wiser me sees how shitty it was.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I remember playing that game when I was really young. I really liked it, too. Now, the wiser me sees how shitty it was.


Videogames based on anime are never good.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 28, 2010)

you must be talking about final fantasy crystal chronicles. it was such a disappointment


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> and Sonic CD was great.


 Wat?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> you must be talking about final fantasy crystal chronicles. it was such a disappointment


Yes, especially considering the insane requirements to play multiplayer.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wat?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_the_Hedgehog_CD

Reviews for Sonic CD were generally positive, with a consensus that it  was the best game for the Sega Mega-CD. The game was praised for its  innovative time-travel based gameplay, presentation and music. Despite  this critical acclaim, however, the game failed to emulate the  commercial success of other Sonic installments, due to the unpopularity  of the Sega CD. Yet according to vgchartz.com it sold 1.5 million copies  worldwide, 1.02 million in the US alone, and 480,000 in the rest of the  world including Japan. It was the only game on the Sega CD to sell  anywhere close to a million copies.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 28, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_the_Hedgehog_CD
> 
> Reviews for Sonic CD were generally positive, with a consensus that it was the best game for the Sega Mega-CD. The game was praised for its innovative time-travel based gameplay, presentation and music. Despite this critical acclaim, however, the game failed to emulate the commercial success of other Sonic installments, due to the unpopularity of the Sega CD. Yet according to vgchartz.com it sold 1.5 million copies worldwide, 1.02 million in the US alone, and 480,000 in the rest of the world including Japan. It was the only game on the Sega CD to sell anywhere close to a million copies.


Sonic CD is crap.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sonic CD is crap.


Considered by many to be the best Sonic game ever.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Modern Warfare 2.



Despite how many people actually enjoy that game, I hate it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Considered by many to be the best Sonic game ever.


When you mean by "many" don't you mean "myself"

_


Me said:



			LOL, WALL-O-TEXT

But let's get down to the main feature of the game, time traveling! Yeah, that's right, you time travel in this game. You start out in the stage normally, and then there's these little signposts that say "Future" or "Past" on them, and whenever you get them, you have to run in Sonic Speed for 6 seconds before hitting the A button, and sending yourself into the specified time zone. Now what does this add? Uh, well, it changes the level a bit, and you can gain a secret ending this way. And other than that it does pretty much nothing. So this element is virtually useless, and you can probably beat the entire game(or most of it at least) without ever touching it, but that's not the real problem. 

See, like I mentioned before, when you have to run for a good 6 or so seconds before you can even activate this stupid feature, but after the first level or so, the game likes to throw so MUCH **** in your way that you can't even do it 75% of the time. I mean, I'm either running into a bumper, or a spring, or a friggin' wall before I can even run for two seconds. Now, I've only gotten to the third zone, but I could barely use it in the second(got lucky and managed to use it in the air), and the third zone has too much friggin' water in it that I can't use it. >:[ This is bullcrap. The level design in this game is ass. 

This game is notorious for introducing Amy to the Sonic Universe. But... what the hell is her purpose? Get kidnapped by Metal Sonic in the second level? Honestly? Did I even need to see that? You first see her in the second level, right before a goal post, and she's just like... wandering around aimlessly, and then she stops you in your tracks to hug you. What the hell? Is this another attempt to get me from running fast or something? What is her purpose? Why are robots not attacking her? God I hate this game. And then she shows up a second time in the second level, just to get captured by Metal Sonic. Well, fine, go away. This is just stupid attempts to introduce characters that suck. 

And I just recently played a special stage. And you know, ever since Sonic 2, they've all been sorta 3Dish, and fun to play. I liked them in Sonic 2, in 3 and Knuckles it was pretty fun, but not as good as Sonic 2. Well, in this game, they just take a shit all over that. You know how they the special stages were normally very plain, but nice looking? Well, here, they try to make it look like the stage, and it looks absolutely horrendous and terrible and what the hell were they thinking this is awful. And now I guess the point is to destroy all the floating robot things in the small amount of time that you have, but the controls suck so much and it's hard to even hit the friggin' things that you run out of time before you can get the emeral-- oh whoops, I'm sorry, this game doesn't have chaos emeralds. >:[ 

I think the only cool thing that this game does, is the Up Dash, which basically is just the spin-dash, but instead of spinning in a ball, it automatically puts you in Sonic speed mode. But that's like the coolest thing, and it's not even that big of a deal. 

*tl;dr*: This game is essentially Sonic 1, with dashing, pink hedgehogs, good music(?), and terrible level design. >:[ Don't play it it's not the best Sonic no matter what you hear. That's clearly Sonic 3 and Knuckles.
		
Click to expand...

_


Me said:


> This and Sonic Boom was great.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> When you mean by "many" don't you mean "myself"


Actually, the proper Sonic fandom (ie, not the fucked up furries) is generally split between the two camps that believe that Sonic CD is better or Sonic 3 is better. Either camp you go into, tho, they believe the other is at least a sound second place - so, no, you're wrong and a retard. Sonic CD is one of the best Sonic games.
So now you know.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> When you mean by "many" don't you mean "myself"


_You might was well link to that thread, as this will just be a repeat of our argument._


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Actually, the proper Sonic fandom (ie, not the fucked up furries) is generally split between the two camps that believe that Sonic CD is better or Sonic 3 is better. Either camp you go into, tho, they believe the other is at least a sound second place - so, no, you're wrong and a retard. Sonic CD is one of the best Sonic games.
> So now you know.


Sonic 2 was obviously the best.

And I used to be a sonicfag, so I know the insides of their "fandom". It's worse than furry.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sonic 2 was obviously the best.
> 
> And I used to be a sonicfag, so I know the insides of their "fandom". It's worse than furry.


Sonic 2 on SMS was pretty solid, but Sonic 2 on Mega Drive was merely "ok".


----------



## Lunao (Apr 28, 2010)

World of Warcraft.  The game, it controls your life.  Your life must revolve around raiding times for your guild and the grinding of materials before then.  Good luck at a social life.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You might was well link to that thread, as this will just be a repeat of our argument.


 Y?


Bianca said:


> Actually, the proper Sonic fandom (ie, not the fucked up furries) is generally split between the two camps that believe that Sonic CD is better or Sonic 3 is better. Either camp you go into, tho, they believe the other is at least a sound second place - so, no, you're wrong and a retard. Sonic CD is one of the best Sonic games.
> So now you know.


 tl;dr:I'm right and you're wrong, Retard.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 28, 2010)

Tetris DS and all other current Tetris-branded games.  All Tetris games must adhere to the guidelines set forth by The Tetris Company, and they decided to make Tetris a more 'casual' game so now the rules on all Tetris games are so liberal that speed makes virtually no difference at all and everyone and their grandma can literally play forever.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

hide and seek.

you go to hide, they leave, you stay for hours waiting....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Tetris DS and all other current Tetris-branded games.  All Tetris games must adhere to the guidelines set forth by The Tetris Company, and they decided to make Tetris a more 'casual' game so now the rules on all Tetris games are so liberal that speed makes virtually no difference at all and everyone and their grandma can literally play forever.


I... I think that's the point... The game is perfect for grandmas who want to be hip... Just like everything else Nintendo is marketing right now.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

*THIS.*

It's as fucking horrible as they get.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

NSFW


----------



## zesty (Apr 28, 2010)

Onechanbara: Bikini Samurai Squad

Seriously, worst game EVER.  My friend and I rented it just assuming it would be laughably bad, but it was so buggy, we couldn't even laugh about it.  Horrible, horrible game.


----------



## DudeManBro (Apr 28, 2010)

It's funny that no one has said Drake of the 99 Dragons, because it's the worst game ever made and stocked on store shelves. 

Don't believe me? watch this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3nq66sCQz0&feature=related


----------



## Riptor (Apr 28, 2010)

I think Wolffox doesn't like CD because it's trendy or something. Everyone lately seems to have some kind of hateboner for CD lately, and it's usually for incredibly stupid reasons. Like this one guy who said Amy was what lead to all the terrible cutscenes in the newer Sonic games.

You know, Amy, who you see in the game for less than 10 seconds in the entire game.

Anyway, on topic, my worst game is Space Ace for the SNES. The original game without all its great animation was one big QTE, and as an 'action' game, it's even worse. You can only take one hit from ANYTHING before dying, the viewpoint makes any kind of precision jumping impossible, and the screen is constantly scrolling where you can't move. Constant save-stating is your only chance.

Then there's the maze levels. In between stages, you have to through a Mode 7 maze in a spaceship, trying to find portals to other levels. You get no map, and no landmarks or any way to tell where you're going, so the further you get into the game, the longer you'll spend wandering aimlessly trying not to smash into a wall.

Also, the controls are just horrific. To shoot, you hate to hit a button to pull out your gun, hit another button to target an enemy, and another button to actually fire. Oh yeah, after all that, if you don't pretty much 'master' every level in whatever way the game wants, it doesn't really tell you, you get a blank screen for an ending that basically says "Good job. But the princess thinks you can do better!"

TLDR: Space Ace for SNES is complete trash. Also Sonic CD is awesome and anyone who disagrees is lying.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I... I think that's the point... The game is perfect for grandmas who want to be hip... Just like everything else Nintendo is marketing right now.



I mentioned Tetris DS specifically, but Nintendo doesn't own The Tetris Comany and it's The Tetris Company that's the source of the problem.  Because really, when you're able to pull this sort of bullshit there's no arguing that there's any skill component left in the game itself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I think *Wolffox* doesn't like CD because it's trendy or something. Everyone lately seems to have some kind of hateboner for CD lately, and it's usually for incredibly stupid reasons. Like this one guy who said Amy was what lead to all the terrible cutscenes in the newer Sonic games.


Ugh, What?

Really?

tl;dr:This game is essentially Sonic 1, with dashing, pink hedgehogs, good music(?), and terrible level design. >:[ Don't play it it's not the best Sonic no matter what you hear. That's clearly Sonic 3 and Knuckles.


----------



## Riley (Apr 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *THIS.*
> 
> It's as fucking horrible as they get.



I actually 'bought' that from bittorrent last year and played it on the last day of school.  I had a crowd of about 15 people laughing at it.  Good times.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Videogames based on anime are never good.



What about Blue Dragon, that's a good anime RPG, and I've heard good things about Tales of the Abyss


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

inb4SecondLife. D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Tales of the Abyss


 That game aged poorly after a year it came out, So no.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia spawned people that thought it was "TEH BEST RPG DURRR"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Tales of Symphonia spawned people that thought it was "TEH BEST RPG DURRR"


At least Symphonia was playable unlike Abyss.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2010)

At least Abyss used the arena. Symphonia forced the existence of an arena.

Though I do agree the characters on both were crap.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> What about Blue Dragon, that's a good anime RPG, and I've heard good things about Tales of the Abyss


Neither of those are based on an anime. Both have an anime based on them though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> At least Abyss used the arena. Symphonia forced the existence of an arena.
> 
> Though I do agree the characters on both were crap.


 And Abyss had washed out graphics.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 28, 2010)

Edit: God dammit someone beat me to Big Rigs.

Worst game I've actually PLAYED would probably be the Spongebob boat driving flash game on the Nikelodean website. You flipped at the slightest bump, and it had stupid physics that made you crash on pretty much every rise and dip D:


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmmm, people mentioned Sonic of course...what else...Oh! I thought Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn was utter crap. >__<


----------



## Zydala (Apr 28, 2010)

Aww come on people no Bokasuka Wars??


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And just to get it out of the way: ET


E.T. wasn't actually that bad if _taken in context_... (read: designed and programmed entirely by _one person_ within a span of five weeks)

But there can be no excuse for games that go out to retail with glaring technical flaws.  What was that game for PS3 launch, _Gundam: Crossfire?_  And then on the PS2 we had _Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly_.  And on PC, who can forget _Big Rigs: Over The Road Racing_?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Oh! I thought Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn was utter crap. >__<


Out. OUT.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Out. OUT.



Tactics Ogre: The Knight of Lodis > Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn.

Come on, there was little to no team/party customization, the whole game is linear, and there are even characters that are completely useless from the start!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Out. OUT.


You know it's true.

Also, Feda: The Emblem of Justice -----> Fire Emblem: Radiant Moe


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Tactics Ogre: The Knight of Lodis > Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn.
> 
> Come on, there was little to no team/party customization, the whole game is linear, and there are even characters that are completely useless from the start!


I've never played the Tactics Ogre series, so I can't compare it. Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is one of my favorite games, though. It's a game that is heavily driven on its story, of course it's going to be linear. It's like following a comic book. They made it less linear in Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones, and it recieved a lot of criticism for it. 
Every character is usable in normal mode, some are just better than others. No character is completely useless, either. That is, unless you're really unlucky. There is little party customization because the game wants you to feel attached to those characters. Strategy games don't usually give backstories and personalities for individual units, which is what sets Fire Emblem apart from those other games.


Perverted Impact said:


> You know it's true.
> 
> Also, Feda: The Emblem of Justice -----> Fire Emblem: Radiant Moe


Never played it, but I heard it was just Fire Emblem under a different company.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Never played it, but I heard it was just Fire Emblem under a different company.


What?

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Feda has Ain

FUCKING AIN


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2010)

Feda is made by sister company (now absorbed) of Camelot called Yannoman.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

So it has a profane furry. Radiant Dawn has plenty of those.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So it has a profane furry. Radiant Dawn has plenty of those.


 No, Radiant Dawn has moes, Lolis, Shotas, Tagalongs etc.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, Radiant Dawn has moes, Lolis, Shotas, Tagalongs etc.


Radiant Dawn has EVERYTHING. 8)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> What about Blue Dragon, that's a good anime RPG, and I've heard good things about Tales of the Abyss


Blue Dragon blew cock. It's visual style was OKAY, but the voices were annoying as all hell and the game play was very very bland.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Blue Dragon blew cock. It's visual style was OKAY, but the voices were annoying as all hell and the game play was very very bland.



But... but... fear and awe! In your eyes! Showing you what you can see! 'Cuz you're starin' down eternity! D: Seriously, from what I know of that game, that song was the best thing to be in it, and anyone who doesn't like that song has a dark, dark heart.

Also, sorry about that, PI. I tend to get you and Okamichan mixed up a lot. Probably because you both use musclefurs for avatars and tend to hate everything. :V Oh yeah, thanks for explaining what's so bad about the level design and spin dashing.


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

InuYasha: The secret of the Cursed Mask (PS2). That game was horrible. After a few battles, I found myself falling asleep it was so boring. There was like 5 minutes of voiceovers after each battle... EACH battle. Altough, if I ever find myself unable to fall asleep, I could always start up that game, hmmm.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 28, 2010)

This again? We've been through this: *Action 52*.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Riptor said:


> But... but... fear and awe! In your eyes! Showing you what you can see! 'Cuz you're starin' down eternity! D: Seriously, from what I know of that game, that song was the best thing to be in it, and anyone who doesn't like that song has a dark, dark heart.
> 
> Also, sorry about that, PI. I tend to get you and Okamichan mixed up a lot. Probably because you both use musclefurs for avatars and tend to hate everything. :V Oh yeah, thanks for explaining what's so bad about the level design and spin dashing.


Jesus from Jesus Christ Superstar sang that song for Blue Dragon.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 28, 2010)

On second thought, Aquaman: Battle for Atlantis :V



Taren Fox said:


> Sonic Adventure (1) and Sonic CD was great. Everything after the first Sonic Adventure blew ass.



Fixed.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Certainly not the worst game ever, but I couldn't stand playing MediEvil.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.


IT'S PONGO.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Also, sorry about that, PI. I tend to get you and Okamichan mixed up a lot. Probably because you both use musclefurs for avatars and tend to hate everything. :V.


*Kemono avatars + sig combo not "musclefurs"


----------



## Runefox (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Kemono avatars + sig combo not "musclefurs"



YEAH, HOW DARE YOU SUGGEST THAT THOSE AVATARS ARE FURRY, YOU GAIJIN SCUM!

... Sorry, but *seriously*.

Also seriously, *Action 52*.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 28, 2010)

*Insert any game that's popular here*
*Insert any popular game of a genre that I do not like here*


There, now half you guys don't even need to post in this thread.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Are those actual in-game SS's????


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2010)

The upcoming Kung-Fu Hustle game.  Youtube it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> On second thought, Aquaman: Battle for Atlantis :V


Superman 64


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

Not necessarily bad, but I HATE Battlefield 2 because I can't play it, even in single play. Goddamn Punkbuster.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Are those actual in-game SS's????


 SS?


Runefox said:


> YEAH, HOW DARE YOU SUGGEST THAT THOSE AVATARS ARE FURRY, YOU GAIJIN SCUM!
> 
> ... Sorry, but *seriously*.
> 
> Also seriously, *Action 52*.


 Why thank you.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SS?



Screenshots.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SS?


Social Studies.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SS?


Super soakers?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Runefox said:


> This again? We've been through this: *Action 52*.


But Cheetahmen II!?!?!!!?!



Perverted Impact said:


> SS?


Snoo snoo.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Snoo snoo.



Oh murrr....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Screenshots.


 Yes they are.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

If nobody has listed it: Space Giraffe. *shudders and curls up into a ball* So bad... So bad...


----------



## Altamont (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sonic Adventure (1) and Sonic CD was great. Everything after the first Sonic Adventure blew ass.



Lol, I believe I'm literally the only human in existence that really likes Sonic Unleashed :mrgreen:


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Lol, I believe I'm literally the only human in existence that really likes Sonic Unleashed :mrgreen:


At least you didn't say Sonic Heros.

...or worse yet, Sonic RiderZ.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 29, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I mentioned Tetris DS specifically, but Nintendo doesn't own The Tetris Comany and it's The Tetris Company that's the source of the problem.  Because really, when you're able to pull this sort of bullshit there's no arguing that there's any skill component left in the game itself.


That's . . . rather impressive, actually.  Even though it does glaringly point out how much the rotation logic varies between Tetris games.  It's still not quite as wall-banging illogical as the "T-spin triple", which is an absolute  *game breaker* if you can pull it off back-to-back.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 29, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> That's . . . rather impressive, actually.  Even though it does glaringly point out how much the rotation logic varies between Tetris games.  It's still not quite as wall-banging illogical as the "T-spin triple", which is an absolute  *game breaker* if you can pull it off back-to-back.



Setting that demonstration up is kinda impressive, I guess, but what being able to do that does to the basic game is take the challenge out of it.  Especially considering that had the "path" not had a dead end at the other end but rather allowed the piece back out on top, he could have sent that lillte I-block in loops around the playfield *forever*, and it would never lock down as long as he kept it moving.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 29, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Setting that demonstration up is kinda impressive, I guess, but what being able to do that does to the basic game is take the challenge out of it.


Sorry, I don't follow.  If he could have set it up in loops, so what?  It's not like it'll win him any points against a human opponent.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Snoo snoo.



YES!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 29, 2010)

People people...Plumbers Don't Wear Ties.  That's worse than any popular game you do't like.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> People people...Plumbers Don't Wear Ties.  That's worse than any popular game you do't like.


haha, AVGN's review of that was awesome.


----------



## Kaotic-Whisper (Apr 30, 2010)

Celebrity Death match for ps2.... It was painfull.... The lawsuit is pending for my therapy and wasted time


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing.

Nothing can top that.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing.
> 
> Nothing can top that.


The unpatched version. :3 The patched version actually has an opponent that races you.


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

Worst game I ever played. Don't even remember how I got that but I sure as hell didn't pay for it.


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The patched [Big Rigs] actually has an opponent that races you.


Yes, but I seem to recall that they stop right in front of the finish line.  AI runs out of checkpoints to follow or something like that.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Yes, but I seem to recall that they stop right in front of the finish line.  AI runs out of checkpoints to follow or something like that.


Oh... xD Kinda' defeats the point then.

Big Rigs was released as a test -- Will people buy ANYTHING, even if it is totally crap?


----------



## Lobar (May 1, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Sorry, I don't follow.  If he could have set it up in loops, so what?  It's not like it'll win him any points against a human opponent.



Versus isn't the only way to play.  Being able to shift pieces around forever without them ever locking down negates any impact speed has on your ability to survive, and thus the game gets no more difficult as you progress.


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Versus isn't the only way to play.  Being able to shift pieces around forever without them ever locking down negates any impact speed has on your ability to survive, and thus the game gets no more difficult as you progress.


No, it presents no effect to the challenge whatsoever.  Modern Tetris systems incorporate a "float" where once the piece is about to touch down you still have about a second to shift and rotate it before it settles in.  Once you reach like Level 20, pieces drop straight to the bottom in a _single frame_ and floating is the only way you can do _anything_.  So what if the game can't get any harder past that, it's not so much the point as it becomes a matter of endurance, sooner or later you'll make a flub and it'll end your game.

Old Tetris games (like the NES version) were much harder because they didn't have float in the old days, so when you got to Level 18-19 and pieces started falling _faster than you could actually drop them_ you had precious little control over where they landed and your game ended in mere heartbeats.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 2, 2010)

I thought the worst game ever was Dark Castle.


----------



## Riptor (May 2, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I thought the worst game ever was Dark Castle.



I remember playing that before I saw a video review on it, and I've got to say that the guy who made it was seriously _not_ exaggerating on anything he said. The worst part is this tiny step in one of the level, about a one pixel drop, and not jumping over this step will instantly kill you because you fall onto your face and die.

I also remember this one game for the Genesis called Slaugher Sport, and I'd seriously go as far as to say Shaq-Fu was _decent_ compared to it. Basically, it's a fighting game, made before Street Fighter 2, so you know it's going to suck. You're this kickboxer guy who has about 3 attacks and 1 useless special move, and your first opponent is a recolor of your character. You can TRY to do this by walking up him to him and jamming on the punch button, but he'll most likely chip your health away to nothing before you can pull that off.

You can also apparently unlock new characters by winning fights, and buy power-ups that do things like taking away your enemy's ability to jump. Which he actually seems to do better without. Also, the final boss is an incredibly fat man in his underwear, who has a face in his stomach that talks. Yeah, I don't know.

There's also Brutal Paws of Fury. Sure, it has the one of the few non-original furry characters I've been seriously attracted to, but the only problem with it is that you have to EARN your special moves. And then you have to write down a 20-character password which you have to enter every time you play.

But hey, it sounds better than KOFXII, am I right?


----------



## piia (May 2, 2010)

I think the first game I actually wanted to throw my controller at the screen for was WET. 

I also had an iffy feeling about FFXII: Revenant Wings only because friends had given it bad reviews, but now that I'm actually playing it every day, it's not nearly AS bad as it was made out to be, but it's still boring in the same way FFX-2 was boring. It's completely mission based and the sprites/art aren't of the same quality as DS games released even before it. Squeenix has been disappointing me recently with that; seems all their money is going into epic cut scenes, and they're firing writers to make room for more character modelers to create more fantabulous cinematics while the rest of the game play suffers.

I fear playing FFXIII.


----------



## Chmat (May 2, 2010)

Star Wars games. All of them. (1 or more) Glitchy, hard, boring, repedetive games. I wanted to kill my brother for making me play "Star Wars Knights"


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII.
I can't even finish playing... I've never gotten so far in a game only to quit near the end. It just can't keep my attention at all.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

piia said:


> I think the first game I actually wanted to throw my controller at the screen for was WET.
> 
> I also had an iffy feeling about FFXII: Revenant Wings only because friends had given it bad reviews, but now that I'm actually playing it every day, it's not nearly AS bad as it was made out to be, but it's still boring in the same way FFX-2 was boring. It's completely mission based and the sprites/art aren't of the same quality as DS games released even before it. Squeenix has been disappointing me recently with that; seems all their money is going into epic cut scenes, and they're firing writers to make room for more character modelers to create more fantabulous cinematics while the rest of the game play suffers.
> 
> I fear playing FFXIII.


All their money goes to character development


----------



## Issashu (May 3, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Star Wars games. All of them. (1 or more) Glitchy, hard, boring, repedetive games. I wanted to kill my brother for making me play "Star Wars Knights"



Errrrm this includes classics like Dark Forces and the Jedi series?

Worst game ever...can't think of many at least from what I've played and still remember. Maybe the Last Leisure Suit Larry. Ruined the series completely.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 3, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> The game


This^
Quite honestly tired of hearing this every freaking place I go online.

Hard choice between NFS Carbon and NFS Shift, frankly both are failures...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

I could dick-slap SirRob for even considering the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time to be horrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could dick-slap SirRob for even considering the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time to be horrible.


 He would _love_ that.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could dick-slap SirRob for even considering the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time to be horrible.


That game is fucking amazing!

*growls at SirRob*


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That game is fucking amazing!
> 
> *growls at SirRob*


Fine fine. I'll change it to Final Fantasy 6. :roll:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That game is fucking amazing!
> 
> *growls at SirRob*



Good WillowWulf!

More Willow snacks for you today!



SirRob said:


> Fine fine. I'll change it to Final Fantasy 6. :roll:



Edit:
You still get cock-slapped for slandering.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The worst games ever created
> 
> Not necessarily your personal least favorite though
> 
> And just to get it out of the way: ET


 

Are we talking about the Atari ET?? but I would say it was Haunted House for the Magnavox's Odyssey. or shit any game for the Odyssey. all you had was a little light that you could move, and there where covers for your tv screen that you put on and moved the light around that


----------



## Vox14 (May 3, 2010)

Barbie Horse Adventure.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Vox14 said:


> Barbie Horse Adventure.


Shit's tight. :3


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You still get cock-slapped for slandering.


LAME

I demand penis.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> LAME
> 
> I demand penis.


What's up with the weird pink shadow?


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What's up with the weird pink shadow?


It's the blood that rushed up to the area where I was slapped.

Although you wouldn't be able to see that under the fur, it's exaggerated for comedic value.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's the blood that rushed up to the area where I was slapped.
> 
> Although you wouldn't be able to see that under the fur, it's exaggerated for comedic value.


Ah okay.


----------



## APPLE (May 3, 2010)

TheGatekeeper said:


> InuYasha: The secret of the Cursed Mask (PS2). That game was horrible. After a few battles, I found myself falling asleep it was so boring. There was like 5 minutes of voiceovers after each battle... EACH battle. Altough, if I ever find myself unable to fall asleep, I could always start up that game, hmmm.



Oh god

I don't even like Inuyasha and just bought the game for the lulz

*HORRIBLE MISTAKE MAN*


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

Super Monkey Nuts


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> LAME
> 
> I demand penis.



I did use my Koch though!


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I did use my Koch though!


? ? ?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ? ? ?



K-O-C-H!

Cawk!


It left a mark, remember?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Shaq-Fu.


----------



## Lost_requiem (May 3, 2010)

Action 52

Custer's Revenge

E.T. The Game (Bad enough to crash the entire video game economy and stop an American company from making a console for 17 years)

Infiltrator

Gremlins the Game

Home Improvement

Friends (YES, based on the TV show)

Marketing-inspired video games will usually beat the competition on the shitometer since they're seen as an elaborate Scooby-Doo lunchbox in the eyes of producers.


----------



## Rojo Bear (May 4, 2010)

I seriously own the worst game. Maybe not ever, but damn it's close.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeLe2yYo-tk

It looks like it was made for the N64 but it's for the Wii! I'm not picky about graphics but the controls are awful too.


----------



## Tycho (May 4, 2010)

Rojo Bear said:


> I seriously own the worst game. Maybe not ever, but damn it's close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's M&Ms! How could it possibly suck?

...Oh, they don't actually HAVE M&Ms in the package.  No wonder.  Fuck that then.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

The green M&M is a whore.

And wow, the yellow M&M looks stoned as shit.


----------



## Rojo Bear (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The green M&M is a whore.
> 
> And wow, the yellow M&M looks stoned as shit.


He's always looks stoned. I think they're trying to make him look dumb, but yeah...


----------



## Chmat (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> And wow, the yellow M&M looks stoned as shit.


 I wonder whats the indredients for yellow M&Ms are exept chocolate?


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Chmat said:


> I wonder whats the indredients for yellow M&Ms are exept chocolate?


Yellow food coloring.


----------



## Chmat (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yellow food coloring.


Obvious answer is obvious.


----------



## Slyck (May 4, 2010)

The red M&M is like "Yoyoyo! M in the HOSE! Oops I think I just ripped one! Did you fart too baby?


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

Just one? I would have to say Superman shadow of the Apokolypse. (got it as a birthday present...worst present ever.)


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The green M&M is a whore.
> 
> And wow, the yellow M&M looks stoned as shit.



It's M&M's. 99% of the time, all of them will be stoned.


----------



## Rojo Bear (May 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> The red M&M is like "Yoyoyo! M in the HOSE! Oops I think I just ripped one! Did you fart too baby?


Grrrr! I hate people like that. Although you forgot the "Cha, bro-ski, cha!"


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Commodore 64 Strip Poker. "Awww god is that supposed to be a vagina or somethin?"


----------

